# Apple TV+ gratuit 1 an avec l'achat d'un second matériel ?



## OnclPhil99 (8 Juin 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une petite question 

J'ai déjà bénéficié Apple TV+ gratuit 1 an pour l'achat d'un Macbook Air en 2019/2020.

J'ai acheté sur le site Apple une Apple TV 4K. Je ne vois plus les 1 an gratuit quand je tente de m'abonner via l'appli Apple TV (1 semaine à la place).

Est-ce normal ?


----------



## Locke (8 Juin 2021)

OnclPhil99 a dit:


> Est-ce normal ?


Tu dois t'y prendre mal, car avec ce modèle...





...cette option est bien présente. La procédure est peut-être différente, mais je ne la connais pas, attends le passage d'un membre ayant bien réussi ou téléphone a Apple, tu auras rapidement la réponse. 

Ici tu as les informations et Apple ne ment pas... https://www.apple.com/fr/promo/ ...téléphone donc pour savoir comment tu dois activer ton compte gratuit.

Sinon, un peu de lecture officielle... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT210627 ...et... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT211767


----------



## Gwen (8 Juin 2021)

Oui, c'est un seul abonnement Apple TV+ gratuit par compte.

Astuce : Lors de la mise en marche de l'appareil fraichement acheté, créer un nouveau compte bidon, cela donnera un an de plus de service TV+.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1173295 (9 Juin 2021)

J’ai eu droit à l’année gratuite avec l’achat de l’Apple TV 4K.

Mais ensuite, quand j’ai acheté mon iPhone 12, rien de plus.


----------

